# US Open



## Hadley4000 (Mar 2, 2008)

Is anyone going to enter the US Nationals and Open?

I found it it was 45 minutes form my house, and totally spazzed. I'm so excited.

Edited on:
If you are going, list the events you are entering.
3x3x3
3x3x3 OH
2x2x2
4x4x4
5x5x5
Pyraminx
Magic

Cost me $42. Totally worth it, though.


----------



## alexc (Mar 2, 2008)

I REALLY want to go!! My problem is I need to convince my parents to buy some plane tickets because driving to Georgia from Pennsylvania is quite far.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm flying from another *continent* so don't complain! 

Here are the events I'm planning on doing:

2x2x2-5x5x5 Speedsolve
3x3x3 BLD
Pyraminx
Rubik's Clock
[/2 Multi-BLD]
[Fewest Moves]
Rubik's Magic
Master Magic
Square-1
Megaminx
[4x4x4 BLD]

Wait, is it like, $5 for EACH side event? Or is it like, $5 for all side events like last year? Hefty price is I do all those events. Bracketed events are ones I won't do if it's $5 for all events. It's $62 if I do what I plan... but only $37 if it's $5 for all.


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 2, 2008)

I would like to go but I think it would be best to wait for one around where I live. Good luck to all that gets to go.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 2, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> I'm flying from another *continent* so don't complain!
> 
> Here are the events I'm planning on doing:
> 
> ...



5 for EACH side.


----------



## Leviticus (Mar 2, 2008)

if only there were comps in australia


----------



## alexc (Mar 2, 2008)

Events:
3x3
4x4
2x2
3x3 oh
3x3bld
3x3multibld
maybe:
5x5
4x4 bld


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 2, 2008)

Most likely not going.

Would rather save my money for the next Worlds, or the next Open if it's in a more favorable location.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 2, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Most likely not going.
> 
> Would rather save my money for the next Worlds, or the next Open if it's in a more favorable location.



Where will the next Worlds be?


----------



## Davepencilguin (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes I'm going 
It's going to be my first competition.

2x2x2
3x3x3
4x4x4
3x3x3 OH
3x3x3 BLD

Maybe:
square-1
Megaminx


----------



## Bryan (Mar 2, 2008)

3x3x3
2x2x2
4x4x4 
3x3x3 OH
Square-1
Megaminx
Pyraminx

And maybe Magic and Clock, but not sure.


----------



## alexc (Mar 2, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Most likely not going.
> ...



Probably in Asia. Korea, Japan, or maybe China.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 2, 2008)

alexc said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > ExoCorsair said:
> ...


China? Yeah, right. The only communication with WCA that China really has is through Chris Krueger, and he's leaving after the summer.


----------



## MiloD (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm making a road trip out of it with some friends, it is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Dcuber (Mar 2, 2008)

whoa!!!! i didn't realized ppl actually pay a ride on plane for competition!
I wish I was like that...


----------



## Jason Baum (Mar 2, 2008)

The US Open is going to be awesome!

2x2x2
3x3x3
4x4x4
5x5x5
3x3x3 OH
3x3x3 BLD
4x4x4 BLD
5x5x5 BLD
Square-1

Those are the events I'll be competing in. And the next Worlds are going to be in Hong Kong... I'm surprised this hasn't been announced publicly yet.


----------



## Dene (Mar 2, 2008)

We could be seeing some new world records at this comp! You guys better not let us down!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 2, 2008)

Dene said:


> We could be seeing some new world records at this comp! You guys better not let us down!



All set by me


Or not


----------



## Siraj A. (Mar 2, 2008)

I really wish I could go, but my dad is saying most likely not, but there is a small chance! A round trip plane ride, 3/4 night hotel room, food, and the registration fee. Expensive!

If I can go I would enter in:

3x3
4x4
5x5
2x2
Pyraminx
Megaminx
3x3 OH


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 2, 2008)

I might go, if so I will be doing everything 3x3 and everything 2x2.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 2, 2008)

Siraj A. said:


> I really wish I could go, but my dad is saying most likely not, but there is a small chance! A round trip plane ride, 3/4 night hotel room, food, and the registration fee. Expensive!
> 
> If I can go I would enter in:
> 
> ...



I would say you could crash here. Buuuuut I doubt your dad would go for that. Plus, I'm like 45 minutes from there.


----------



## Siraj A. (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey thatnksfor that offer Hadley, but yeah my dad would never let me stay at anyones house! Lucky you live in GA!


----------



## Rama (Mar 2, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> And the next Worlds are going to be in Hong Kong... I'm surprised this hasn't been announced publicly yet.



Who informed you that, I am pretty interested since Erik Joël and I made a nice deal with eachother.


----------



## Jason Baum (Mar 2, 2008)

Joe Sequino told me that a few weeks ago. He's the VP of marketing for Winning Moves Games, and they work with Tyson/WCA in organizing the big competitions (US Open/Nationals, WC, etc).


----------



## alexc (Mar 2, 2008)

Dene said:


> We could be seeing some new world records at this comp! You guys better not let us down!



I'm sure either Ryan Patricio or one of the Dzoans will break OH average.


----------



## pjk (Mar 2, 2008)

I am debating whether I should go or not. I'm hoping to, but not sure if I will be available then.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 3, 2008)

alexc said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > We could be seeing some new world records at this comp! You guys better not let us down!
> ...



Between Ryan, Chris and Dan, how many times have they broken world records? Counting them re-breaking them.


----------



## alexc (Mar 3, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



A lot of times.  One handed average must be cursed, no records have stood for more than a couple months.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 3, 2008)

I may be "visiting Emory" that weekend 
If I go, 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, pyraminx, megaminx, square-1


----------



## Dene (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm not so sure about the OH average. I'm not sure if any of them are able to break Rama's average in competition. Perhaps a new lucky best time might happen though.


----------



## philkt731 (Mar 4, 2008)

I *really* want to go, but my parents will be out of town, so unless i can room with one of you, i might not be able to go. I can fly and everything i just can't stay at a hotel by myself since im not 18


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 4, 2008)

Phil... depending on the situation, I may room with you. I already talked to PJK about maybe rooming with him, but there should be options.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 4, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> I *really* want to go, but my parents will be out of town, so unless i can room with one of you, i might not be able to go. I can fly and everything i just can't stay at a hotel by myself since im not 18





Check your messages.
My dad says it's OK if we take in a few cubers. We have 3 couches and a guest bedroom.


----------



## Siraj A. (Mar 5, 2008)

Dude Hadley your dad is awesome!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 5, 2008)

Siraj A. said:


> Dude Hadley your dad is awesome!



I was surprised. He can be kind of uptight at times. So I gave him a speach about cubers who really want to go to this tourny, it's a big one blah blah. He just shruged and went, "Sure."


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 5, 2008)

OK. There was a mis-communication. We can only take one person in, so he says.

I thought he said we could just take in a few cubers =\


----------



## hdskull (Mar 5, 2008)

alexc said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > alexc said:
> ...



Haha, you guys are assuming that the Japanese will post a record that's easily breakable. I think otherwise, I think someone's gonna post a sub 19.5 @ Osaka.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 5, 2008)

hdskull said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...




Is Takumi Yoshida entering? I wouldn't be surprised if he broke something.


----------



## philkt731 (Mar 5, 2008)

hey hadley, if there's someone else who wants to, go ahead and let them, because i may be able to room with bryan or dan/pat


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 5, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> hey hadley, if there's someone else who wants to, go ahead and let them, because i may be able to room with bryan or dan/pat





OK. Well, if you do. For everyone else, first come first serve!


----------



## niKo (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll probably be coming to the US Open. Hopefully I can get sub-20 by then.  

-niKo


----------

